# Newbie :)



## ronnie_dodds (Apr 4, 2013)

Just joiined the site so thought id post couple pics of he car v

Thanks


----------



## evoaps (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome mate recognize the name from mlr


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome along


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome! Stunning car


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Lovely motor, that front end shot highlights (in my opinion) what the X is missing - something to break up the nose 
There's too much of a 'hole' with all the black on the front end of the ten


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi welcome


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome to DW:thumb:


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Howdy mate,
Nice motor !


----------



## mikey_d (May 2, 2011)

Welcome dude not long god rid of our evo


----------



## ronnie_dodds (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the comments 

Looking for some advice.......I have use of a power washer so just for a quick scrub down once a week, what would be the best overall tools/products for the job?

Cheers


----------



## ronnie_dodds (Apr 4, 2013)

Any1?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard mate , nice ride also ! You can use a PW every weeks mate , no problem , I think that you should start another thread for these questions mate , you would have a much better chance for being answered on these .


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

ronnie_dodds said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> Looking for some advice.......I have use of a power washer so just for a quick scrub down once a week, what would be the best overall tools/products for the job?
> 
> Cheers


Welcome bud raking through this forum mostly any answer you will find


----------

